# Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an



## JBX (20. Mai 2010)

*Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Hi,

hab heute versucht meinen PC an einen älteren (naja, alten) ca. 10 Jahre alten Röhrenmonitor anzuschließen. Da die Grafikkarte (HD5770) nur HDMI, DisplayPort und DVI hat hab ich den beigelegten DVI zu D-Sub Adapter genommen und damit das ganze mit dem Röhrenmonitor verbunden. Nun gibt es folgendes Problem: Wenn man den Rechner anmacht geht der Monitor auch an nur das Bild bleibt schwarz. An einem anderen Monitor lief das System ohne Probleme und der Monitor funktionierte bis zuletzt an einer Grafikkarte mit nativem D-SUb ohne Probleme...

Hat einer Ahnung wie ich den Monitor zur Zusammenarbeit bewegen kann? Habe bereits paar Adapter ausporbiert, die sich so im Laufe der Jahre angesammelt haben


----------



## longtom (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Evtl. ist nur die Auflösung oder die Hz zu hoch eingestellt (einstellungen vom vorherigen Monitor) .
Versuch mal die Treiber zu Deinstallieren und neu zu Installieren .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Wenn das Bios hochfährt müsste er auf jedenfall angehen egal was im Windows Treiber an Herz oder Auflösung eingestellt ist. Schau mal ob das Kabel vieleicht einen Wackler hat, sonst hab ich leider auch keine Erklärung.


----------



## longtom (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Was hat das mit dem Bios zu tun ? 
Jeder Rechner fährt hoch auch ohne Monitor ,was das mit dem Bios zu tun haben soll mußt du mir erklären .
Und wenn der vorherige Monitor eine höhere Auflösung und Herzzahl hatte geht da garnichts an ,wie denn auch .


----------



## hulkhardy1 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Die Auflösung und Herz Zahl ist beim Bios Post Vorgang immer gleich egal was für ein anderer Monitor vorher angschlossen war, deswegen müsste er auf jedenfall ein Bild anzeigen. Kann deswegen nur ein Hardware Problem sein.


----------



## JBX (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Das ist ja mehr oder weniger das was ich nicht kapiere... Der Monitor zeigt selbst im BIOS nichts an. 
Scheinbar verträgt er sich mit der HD5770 nicht, weil mit einer 6800GT funktionierte alles ganz gut. Die HD5770 funktioniert jedoch an anderen Bildschirmen auch. Kabel hab ich 2 ausprobiert, daran kann es nicht liegen. Ich glaub ich werds einfach aufgeben Obwohl ich es schon etwas komisch finde...


----------



## dosenpfand (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Das gleiche Problem liegt bei einem Freund von mir vor.

Flachbildmonitor funktioniert - Röhrenmonitor nicht. Nichtmal den POST-Vorgang sieht man.

Sehr komische Geschichte.


----------



## nfsgame (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Hast du die Röhre als Primären Monitor oder als Zweit-/Drittmonitor angeschlossen?


----------



## JBX (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Hängt am DVI (Karte hat sonst nur Displayport und HDMI) über den Adapter. Folgendes geht nun: Wenn man den Monitor "richtig" abschaltet, den Rechner booten lässt und wartet bis er beim Anmeldebildschirm ist, dann geht es  Ist zwar vollkommen wahllos aber immerhin. Lässt man den Monitor von Anfang an mitlaufen (Er geht halt nur an, zeigt aber nix an) zeigt er nur ein schwarzes Bild. Selbst wenn man ihn an und aus macht oder sonstwas wenn er beim Anmeldebildschirm ist.

CRTs werden aber mittlerweile richtig schlecht unterstützt: Es gibt bereits seit paar Treiberversionen einen Fehler, sodass nur 60Hz funktionieren (viel zu wenig, nach 5 Minuten kann man da nicht mehr) und allgemien die DDC-Informationen falsch ausgelesen werden. Naja, Röhren sind auch nicht mehr so aktuell, dass man sie noch extra Unterstützen müsste. Ich kanns verstehen...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (22. Mai 2010)

*AW: Kein Bild bei altem Röhrenmonitor, geht aber an*

Mit dem RivaTuner kannst du trozdem höhere Freqenzen anwählen, hir der link:RivaTuner - Download - CHIP Online


----------

